# Fed the peeper, need HELP!



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

*We found a baby on our back stoop*

Hello. Today at about 6 PM CST, my husband and I found a baby pigeon that had fallen out of its nest. On our back stoop, in the rafters, we have a pair of pigeons, and this is their second time around giving birth to babies.

I suppose that the nest was not big enough for the two babies, and one of them feel down onto the steps.

I found a cardboard box, and my husband and I lined it with clean newsprint and put out some moistened bread, oatmeal and water. He/she is probably between 15 to 21 days old. We shut the box just slightly to keep out any animals, but we have two cats, and can't keep him/her in the apartment. We are both hoping that he makes it through the night as he seems pretty healthy.

We're moving in a month and a half and can't really keep him. His parents are still in the rafters, and we are wondering if the parents will continue his education in the box. Any suggestions? 

I'll send pix tomorrow, but he has most of his adult feathers with just a few yellow tufts on his head and breast.


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Okay. We just moved him into the bathroom and shut the door. Neither of us would have been able to sleep through the night if he were outside.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi There, 

Thank you for helping this little pigeon out and thank you for bringing him inside safe from predators.

Do you have any bird seed at all to give him? If you are right about his age, he may be a little too young to eat on his own. Please do not feed him moistened bread, there is nothing of nutrional value in it and he probably won't eat it anyway. 

Does the pigeon have most of it's feathers and how long is the tail? Can it fly at all? Sorry for all the questions but it helps for us to understand the situation a little better.

If the bird seems ok and not injured from the fall, is there anyway you could place him back up to the rafters tomorrow? Given your circumstances of having cats and moving, it would be best if you get him back to his parents if possible.


Let us know


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes, Brad, the little one has most of his feathers. The only place that it seems he doesn't have any is right around his head/neck. 

Unfortunately, there is no way we can put him back in the rafters as they are too high to reach.

I did try to submerge his beak (taking care as to not submerge the nostrils) into a shallow dish of water and he didn't really seem interested. He has tried to "peck" at my hand a couple of times.

I'm hoping he'll be okay through the night.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again, 

Well, I don't really know what else to suggest at the moment. If the pigeon is as young as you say, he's probably going to need to be hand fed as he's too young to eat on his own quite yet.

I'm glad you've tried to get him to drink water, this is good and if he will drink, that will help him stay hydrated anyway.

Are you prepared to hand feed, do you have the time and desire? If not, perhaps you could tell us where you are located and maybe we will have someone nearby or could point you to a rehabber in your area.


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

We are in Chicago/North center area. I'm out of town quite a bit and with moving, I don't want the poor guy to not get adequate care. He's resting in the warm, dark bathroom in a big cardboard box, so he's (or she) is safe for the night.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again, 

He should be ok for the evening and hopefully we can find someone near to you that might be willing to take the pigeon. Ideally, it would be best if you could get him back up to the rafters but if you can't, we'll have to figure something else out.

Hopefully other members will be on to offer other suggestions but thank you for taking care of the pigeon for now


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Brad,
You know better than I, but isn't it a possibilty that the parents "kicked" the poor baby out?
If so, & he is returned to the nest, it would be awful for him to suffer that fall again.
If that's a rare occurrence, maybe a neighbor has an extension ladder they would be willing to lend.
After returning the baby, I would place something soft underneath the nest ~ just in case.

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phyll, 

I don't think that the parents would have kicked the baby out quite yet. If this person is correct about the age, and it's not flying yet, it should still be with the parents.

You are right though, about the safety of the rafters. If it can go back up there, then it should be seen to that it's safe or can be placed somewhere secure in the rafters.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi v2ro8,

Thanks for bringing the little pigeon in. Could you please tell everyone where you are located? This way the baby may be able to be moved to a rehabber if if putting the baby pigeon back in the nest doesn't work.


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Good morning. Well, baby peeps is doing just fine. He/she is sitting outside with me, in a flowerbox that I have secured so there will be no more of this falling nonsense. 

I'm attaching pix, so hopefully you can get a better idea about the age. Also, "peeps" is sure pooping up a storm, and they look normal. He/she is just watching and squeaking at me. I tried encouraging some drinking, but no luck. All I have until we can get to Petsmart is some dry roasted sesame seeds, will that hurt him/her?


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, I don't know why the files didn't attach.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a very pretty bird.
Please don't get him anything roasted, they have trouble digesting it. At WalMart you might find wild bird seed which is a more appropiate diet for him.

Reti


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Anyone know of a rehabber in the Chicago-North area? The baby fell out of our flowerbox, and we found the male walking around on the balcony. Do you think he pushed it out?

Now we have to go rescue him from behind a door that's leaning agains the wall because he's chirping like crazy. This poor thing has fallen so many times that we are going to put him in a box for his safety. At first we thought that maybe the parents preferred him to be were we found him and feared that we were doing nothing more than interfering. Why are the parents being so thoughtless? Do you think the bird has some kind of illness/deformity?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for helping this youngster.

What a beautiful baby! He looks a little puffed up and it is best to keep him in a box, with warmth, no drafts. 

Have the parents fed him? He needs to drink and eat now, if he hasn't. You can try feeding some thawed corn or peas, that have been drained of excess water, a tablespoon would be enough for a feeding, 4 times a day. Puppy chow that has been soaked and drained, and pulled into small pieces can also be used temporarily.

You can gently open the beak with thumb and forefinger, and put a pea or corn on the back of the tongue and allow the baby to swallow. Repeat until he has had about a tablespoon worth.

I'm going to try to contact another member here who is close to Chicago and see if they can help.

Maybe this site to resources will help:

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

My husband and I just tried to feed the baby a corn kernel. We cannot get him to open his mouth! He fights us and pulls his head away, and we are so afraid that we are going to hurt him.

The horrible thing is that he can hear his parents cooing to the other baby in the rafters above and he just starts screaming. I put some corn kernels and water in the box, hoping that the adults will use the box as a make shift nest. I did get the little one to drink a tiny bit of water using a dropper.

It's just breaking our hearts.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello again,

I'm sorry this is difficult, but if the parents won't feed him anymore he needs to eat.

Try wrapping him in a towel, not too tight, but tight enough that he can't squirm, just enough that his head sticks out.Support his head with one hand and use the other to open the beak gently, and then you can put a piece of drained corn in behind the tongue. He is going to resist, and fuss about it, as he doesn't know you are trying to help.


Treesa


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

I think the baby has been eating some corn on his own. Whenever I peek in on him, he's always suspiciously by the bowl, and there are several poops in the box and corn spread about. He also likes to try and peck at our hands.

He's rather cantankerous this morning. I think he must be at the weening stage. I suppose that his sibling probably was pecking at him and pushed him out of the nest, which explains why he's missing feathers around his head and neck. Other than that, he seems pretty strong and kinda mad at the world!


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Okay. So, after noticing that the peeper's poop had turned a brilliant green and seemed watery, we went and got some unflavored pedialyte.

Finally, we just got about 2 1/2 eye dropper fulls of pedialyte in him, and about 6 kernels of corn. I wrapped him in a towel and we were finally able to get it in him. Now....

how often does he need to eat? and how often on the fluids? and why is his poop bright, grass green?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The best indicator as to feeding the baby is when you see/feel the crop is empty. 
Should be at least three times a day.
If he doesn't drink on his own you can give him water after feeding, a syringe/eyedropper full should be ok.
If it is very hot give him water also in between feedings.

Reti


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for your help everyone! We just waited about 30 minutes, and feed him a few more kernel, maybe 5. After about 2 kernels, we would give him a 1/2 eyedropper of the pedialyte, alternating. I want to make sure that he is hydrated.

We'll give him another eyedropper full or so of pedialyte before we go to bed, and then feed him again in the AM. I figure that if we give him about 6 to 10 kernels per feeding along with some fluids, it's a good place to start. I'll increase his food in small increments to gauge how the crop feels.

He sure was fiesty while being fed! He was picking at my rings, fingernails and screaming at the top of his lungs! We both feel better that we have finally gotten him to eat. Also, I found an avian vet not far from our apartment, and I am going to give him a call tomorrow.

Also, when should he eat grit, and were can we get it? Petsmart? Thanks!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

He won't need grit till after he is eating hard seeds. Grit in their gizzard is what grinds up the hard seed so they can digest it.


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm happy to report that the peeper's poops are back to normal after eating and drinking.

We are going to Petsmart to get an indoor cage for him while he's recuperating. Should I get any bird liquid vitamin supplements? And, he's got a couple of bugs on him, any suggestions as to getting rid of those? 

Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad he is doing well, sometimes the weird poopies can be because of stress, too.

You can get the lice, and mite spray they have for parakeets, I use that sometimes and it works well. You might also allow the youngster to bathe, as they love it especially when they are young. A small spill proof dish will work, as long as it is warm and sunny. 

You might be able to purchase an avian vitamin,mineral supplement that you can use temporarily.

You can also purchase wild bird seed and see if there is any interest yet. Put a little around him and see if he tries to pick it up. You can also soak the bird feed, a tablespoon for 10 minutes at a time, drain, and feed that to him. That has more variety of what he needs. 

Treesa


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Okay, the peeper is in a cage, I sprayed him with a little bit of parakeet mite/lice spray, and fed him again.

I have a pigeon anatomy question: when the baby was flapping his wings in anticipation of being fed, we observed a bone/cartiledge running down the length of his belly. It appears to be on the "outside" is this normal? Also, I'm feeding him about 10-15 corn niblets and some pedialyte every 3 hours. I bought some vitamin supplements as well, and purchased some grit for when he begins on the seeds.

I've got a lamp that is directing light on him to keep him warm. Is there anything else that I should be doing?

Thanks!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What you describe could be the keel bone. Usually it is not visible, unless the bird is very very skinny.
You are doing fine in feeding him and giving him water every three hours.
I think you can stop the pedialyte now, unless he has diarrhea. If he is eating and drinking regular water every three hours that is ok.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update.

That is the keel bone with fleshy cartiledge, over it that you are observing, It should protrude very little, as this is a youngster, but it should not feel sharp. If it has meaty flesh on both sides and his belly looks round he is fine.

He should be pooping at least once every hour and the crop should be near empty before each feeding. His liquid intake should be about the same quantity as his food intake.

Where are you keeping him? If he is warm and there are no air drafts on him he should be fine. The light may not be neccessary and make the air around him to dry.


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

His poops were looking more formed, but then they looked kind of vermilion green and semi-runny again. Still "tubular" just not as firm, I suppose. 

The keel bone is protruding more than it should. He's very malnourished I guess. He's very alert, and loves it when i walk into the room and the minute I put my hand in his proximity, he starts the "wing flapping feeding frenzy" position! I am learning what the crop feels like and it does feel more elastic and he is pooping about every hour or so now. Since he is so skinny, I'm feeding him about every two to three hours, about 10-15 thawed, room temperature corn kernels (which is about a tablespoon) and mixing in some spring water every 5-6 kernels, about 2 eyedropper fulls. In between feedings, I turn out the light and I've placed towels around 3 sides of the cage, and he rests.


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, Peepers just ate some seeds on his own! I mixed in some grit. He started doing it after we hand fed him and put him back in his cage. I'm taking this as a good sign...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent!!!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi v2rot8,


Sorry to be so late to your thread!

Sounds like things are going well now...but, if you are not already, consider to line his cage bottom with a white terrycloth Towell - this way you can see the poops better to judge them, and, it is easier for the novice pecking Bird to grasp the scatter3ed by them or you of Seeds, in their pecking.

He should be stuffing himself conspicuously if he is getting the knack, and in fact, watch out if he does since the Seeds filling a Crop to it's elastic limits will expand when they hydrate and can cause some dicomforts for them...in their new enthusiasms for pecking they can over stuff themselves in this way...

Also, feel his Crop now and then to see if it feels 'firm' or 'mushy'...if water is available in his Cage then likely he will drink as needed anyway and he will keep his crop 'mushy'.

My own habit with youngsters is that I offer Water off and on, so I am often feeling their Crops to see who may want some...

Poops should be about Raisen sized, moist and easily picked up with one's finger tips. If not, then either diet or something else is making them not so. 45 or more poops every 24 hours is about right if he is eating enough.

If you wish to feed him in addition to his new-found pecking, I would be glad to send you some guidelines in a regular e-mail and some recipes. Just e-mail me off forum, since my missive is too long really for a thread - [email protected]

Good luck..!

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is great news! Try to see if he will drink now. Put out a bowl of water, and some wild bird seed and see if he starts pecking at it. I'm sure he will love a different menu and you will soon not have to hand feed as much* 




v2rot8 said:


> Well, Peepers just ate some seeds on his own! I mixed in some grit. He started doing it after we hand fed him and put him back in his cage. I'm taking this as a good sign...


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

It's about 7:30 AM CST and I just hand fed some more corn to Peepers. I've noticed that he is getting feathers on his belly. I have no idea how many poops there were in his cage this morning, but let's just say I was flabbergasted! There had to be at least 20 and that was over a 11 hour period, so that seems okay. They still seem to be on the "not so firm" side, but are darkening in color. They don't smell rancid at all.

After I feed him, I keep him in a dark, quiet area, so that he will rest and conserve calories as he seems so skinny. I do feed him water that has some vitamin supplement in it. 

The crop is the hardest thing for us to understand and locate, but I think we got it. We found some sites that demonstrate a full crop vs. and empty one, but any other pictures would be appreciated. I believe Peeper's crop is mushy and I am terrified of overfeeding him.

Thanks, 
Gretchen


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Gretchen, 

Wanted to mention to you that you're doing a wonderful job taking care of Peeps and he's a gorgeous bird too

I've used your picture to show you were the crop is located and it's a fairly big area when expanded. I've circled it and his colours kind of define the area. When it's empty, you won't see much of a circular area, but when it's nice and full, that part will plump out nicely. The crop should be about 3/4 full, with a bean bag like volume to it. 

Hope this helps a bit more,


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks, Brad. That most definitely helped. I just fed Peepers more corn kernels and some purified water. I am probably still underfeeding him. I'm so cautious because we read on a site that if you fill the crop to full, it can "sag" and fold over, inhibiting the digestion and possibly killing the youngster. 

I have to go to the orthopedist right now, but when I get home, my husband and I will try to take a photo of Peepers with his neck extended, and then all of you guys who have extensive experience can maybe glean a better idea of if he needs to be fed more, less or it's just right.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Gretchen, 

Yes, your concerns are warranted. If you prefer, just feed him small amounts more frequently. He doesn't have to be stuffed each feeding. This will also ensure that his crop is emptying nicely and digestion is taking place as it should.

Although the crop area is large, they don't actually eat huge volumes of food. A tablespoon of seed or food at a sitting is good. You can feed this amount every 3-4 hours and this is totally fine. So, in a 12 hour day, 3 feedings would be very sufficient

Good luck at the doctors and you're doing very well with this little one


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

I was able to get a better look and feel of the crop. He's fine. Also, I took the advice of another of you and tried placing him in a small amount of water to see if he would enjoy bathing. I couldn't tell because he was trying to get food from me! But, I did take a blow dryer and put it on the low setting and dried him off. He seemed to enjoy that! And, he was dirty and I wanted to make sure there were no more pigeon flies or mites on him. It also allowed me to really look at his little body to check for boo-boos. 

I will definitely feed him small quantities. Oh, and he as learned to take the corn kernel from my finger! I tried gently dipping his beak into the water, but he was more interested in food.

He pooped on a towel, and it was formed and in a little ball. I could have picked it up with the tip of my finger.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi v2rot8,


Consider to feed him actual dried whole kernal Corn instead of canned or forzen Corn.

Any good quality 'Pop Corn' would be fine...would be excellent in fact.

It will benifit him much more systemically and nutritionally, and, it will allow his Gizzard something to do. That and get some white Safflower Seeds if you can and other actual Bird types of real dried Seeds.

Cooked grains are not right for Pigeons or Doves other than as an emergency resort for the briefest time untill better may be obtained.

Whole dried Peas are good...

Encourage him to peck these, and feed him these one at a time into the Beak as you may wish.

Allow him all the excercise he may want in any way he wants, which will be better for him to become healthier and to gain weight than too much langour or sedentaryness being encouraged or imposed.

Excercise, of his choosing, or with encuragement will benifit digestions and assimilations and muscle building and weight gaining and systemic health generally.

To his whole, dried, wholesome Seeds also, you may apply a very light coating of fresh, new Bottle just bought for this, Olive Oil...which will allow you also to stick to the Seeds, light coatings of powdered Sea Weed, Purple Dulce, Chlorella, pro-biotics, Vitamine-Mineral suppliments and so on obtainable at any Health Food Store.

Frozen or Canned Peas or Corn is not going to do him much good aside from it being better than nothing.

He needs real, whole, wholesome, not dried out unto brittleness but 'chewey" Seeds, chew some yourself to test them, if brittle and dried out, toss them and get something else.

Good wholesome dried Seeds taste very god to the human palette, and it is good to test them impirically for their wholesomeness.


Best wishes!  


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks, Phil. I'll go out tomorrow and get some good, ol' seeds for him. I am assuming that as long as they are raw, unsalted and in the shell (chewy of course) that most edible seeds will do. Are there any seeds that should be avoided? I recall seeing some at Petsmart, but I wonder about how fresh they might be. My husband loves popcorn, so that's covered.

He (or she) gets a pretty good deal of exercise when I get him out of his cage for a feeding. He flaps his wings the entire time, and for a while afterwards. This weekend my husband and I will take him outside for some heavily supervised 'walking' about.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi v2rot8,


Sounds like one lucky little Pigeon!

Petsmart as far as I know from the one here, will have plain raw smallish-size shelled Peanuts, which the Bird may eat whole or you can cut them nicely into smaller thirds or halves with a single edge razor blade...they should have the White Safflower Seeds also...and of course, various mixes of general purpose Bird Seeds for him to graze on.

That and hit a Health Food Store on your way to or from...for the other things.

Peck with him, on a light colored Towell...useing your crook'd index finger...

...for the young Pigeon, eating begins and remains in actuality, an emotional and somewhat bonding experience, and a social experience of affirmation and security and safety/acceptance. This is what being fed is about in their terms of experience, aside from it's utility for their nutritional needs and developements otherwise.

This overlaps through the period in which they begin to peck with effeciency, and normally, their doing so remains rooted as a social and intimate scenario with trusted and safe others pecking with them.

So, peck with him, and even narrate in soothing tones how 'good' these little Seeds are ! - and so on...



Have fun..!

 


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

I picked up some seed mix that contains small shelled peanuts, crushed corn kernels and such. Peepers is learning to peck at them, but is still in the learning stage. He also seems to enjoy raisins, but these things that are hard are still somewhat difficult to eat on his own. He can eat them if I hold them above his head. He's getting there slowly.

He has plumped up, and his feathers are growing in nicely. I've tried encouraging him to drink water on his own, but he's not getting it, unless, of course, he drinks when I'm not around.

Any suggestions?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...moisten your finger tips in warm water...have a small cup of tepid water handy...massage his Beak gently with your moist warm finget tips, and if he 'nuzzles' to be fed, gently guide his Beak into the small cup of tepid Water keeping your finger tips on the sides of his Beak as you do so...

He will likely drink like-a-Horse...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

thank you phil...i will do that!


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Pigeon Info on Nashville*

Here's a digression from my thread, but...my husband and I are moving to Nashville on Sept. 30. and Peepers is coming with us, as he will still be too young to strike it out on his little lonesome, plus, to be perfectly honest, we've gotten attached.

I am from Nashville, and my first thought was to acclimate him once he can fly, and, I know Centennial Park has many pigeons, and there is a pond, other wild fowl (such as ducks) and people are always there feeding them. Since we will be living in an apartment, the space will be limited, and of course, we have two cats. It's important that he be released amongst his fellow pigeons, but, I want to know if anyone here is from Nashville, and how is Centennial Park these days regarding the pigeon population?

Thanks, and you can email me offline at [email protected].


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Update on peepers*

Well, everyone, Peepers is eating/drinking on her own and growing like weed! During the day, we put her cage outside, and her father flies down and sits with her, and I've seen him try to feed her through the cage. The other sibling is a bit older and getting ready to try out the 'flying thing', I believe.

She is acclimating to the great outdoors, and will probably be leaving us before we move to Nashville. But I'm confident her parent's will show her the way, as apparently, they've not forgotten about her!

We both will be so sad to see her go, but it will have been a most rewarding experience and it's nice to know that we saved a life. And we thank all of you for the expert advice! We would have been lost!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update.

We are sure glad the youngster is doing well and will soon joining the family.

Have you allowed her to practice her flying skills? do you have an empty room, or screen porch where she can practice? once she has practiced enough she will do well in the outdoors.

It is a wonderful experience knowing you helped raise this youngster that would otherwise not survived, and you leaned alot about pigeons, too!

Please update us again and let us know how Peepers is continuing her progress.


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

I will definitely keep everyone updated. 

Peepers has definitely been testing out the wings. She will sit there in her cage occasionally and flap them to attempt lift off! We don't have an empty room , but since we are moving, things are in boxes, and we can make some space.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi v2rot8,


Nice to hear of everything going so well...!


You could likely let her parents feed her now and then, let her out of her cage for some social-time, if your yard is enclosed so if she gets rambunctous you could still get her gathered up...just stay nearbye to supervise and keep an eye on her...

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, Peepers is doing fine. But I have a question. I used to feed Peepers corn and peas, but she seems to be shunning these in favor of picking at seeds/things on the ground. I'm assuming that this is normal behavior. Sometimes, she will pick a few corn kernels out of my hand, but her appetite doesn't seem so out of control. My thoughts are she is simply not gourging herself, and switching to more "solid" foods. She does like to pick through her food to get at the peanuts, though. It gets pretty messy at times!

In other news...though she doesn't have all of her feathers, she tried to fly upon a table that we have sitting outdoors, while my husband and I were sitting there talking! She probably got about 1 1/2 feet off of the ground! Her sibling hasn't even left the nest yet! Also, as my husband went inside to get something, she followed him in through the door. It was terribly cute. Her parents are still hanging out with her and keeping her company through the day, but the minute I walk outside, she chases me down! And then pecks at my toes...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi v2rot8,


Sounds nice...

By 'corn and peas', I hope by now you mean 'dried', whole Corn and dried whole Peas?

Not canned or thawed out 'frozen' soft ones?

Are you providing Grit for the young Bird at all also?

This is important...

Let them forrage please on the 'ground' for Seeds, whole, real, dry, wholesome Seeds you scatter there for them, as well as letting them have same along with Grit, in their indoor accomidation.


 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes, Peepers forages around on the ground like a big girl. She tries to eat everything, or at least sample it. I do sprinkle grit in her food, it's not "pigeon" grit, but it is high calcium grit. It was all that I could find at the Petsmart.

She's outside now, "socializing" with her parents. She tries to grab at the dried peas, but can't quite get them, and they roll all over the place. But she's learning.


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Great news about Peepers!!*

During the day, I block off the stoop and let Peepers run around, periodically checking on her. 

Well, her sibling has left the nest, and, not only is he on the stoop with her, but both parents are as well! They are all socializing, and I believe they are trying to teach Peepers' sibling how to peck at seeds!

Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the great update.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Gretchen,

You have done a wonderful job with Peepers and the clan.

Thank you for the update.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...wonderful...!

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Isn't it wonderful to see them grow up, and their parents doing all that good pigeons should  It is good to read your report.

I have seen many hatchlings grow to maturity on my balcony and thrive, over the years, yet it is still a real privilege and a thrill to see another successful raising of young. 

I have a pair who have been living here for 15 months now. I mostly manage to change eggs for dummies within a couple of days, but these two eggs arrived while I was away for 2 weeks, so I had to let them go full term

So, right now, I have two youngsters aged 32 days, who I have watched almost every day since an hour after hatching. I slipped a thick, soft nesting pad under them the 2nd day, as they were in a plant trough where rain could wet the earth and gravel and chill them if it blew the wrong way, and took them in to dry their little tummies and their wings one day, but otherwise their parents have had sole charge.

They ("Bubble" and "Squeak") are having 'flying lessons' and should be fledged in 3 - 4 days time. Here, they have found their own private plant pot to roost in.

John


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

John,

What a really nice, solid pair of youngsters. Love their names - very appropriate to your side of the pond!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi John, 

I agree with Terri, these two look well fed and very robust. Thank you for posting this great picture 

Sometimes I wish I could see more nesting and babies myself, but my birds will not be allowed anymore youngsters and there are no pigeons around my place in the burbs to watch.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

TerriB said:


> Love their names - very appropriate to your side of the pond!


Did you ever try it, Terri? Definitely an acquired taste 

John


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

*update*

First of all, John, the "kids" are so cute!

Peepers is doing well. During the day, I let her/him wander out alone onto the stoop. The parents usually come down and hang. I've started to prop her cage door open, and we she gets hungry or tired, she just walks in and lays down. She/He has substituted the cage nest for a real nest, I believe. When she is afraid, she goes into the cage. And she shivers! The sibling has flown away I suppose, as I do not see him/her anymore.

Peepers is trying to fly, little hops, a few airbourne moments. My husband and I are going to take her to the park next weekend to let her have a bit more space for practice. Though it's hard not to 'baby' talk to her, pick her up, pet her and give her little kisses, we try not to go overboard as we don't want her to become extrememly comfortable with humans.

We have NOT let her get "comfy" around the cats. If one of the cats approaches the cage, Peeps pecks and strikes out at the cats. It's pretty funny, actually. In about 11 days we will be moving to Nashville, and have no idea what to expect within this time. Will Peepers take after the sibling, and fly away to explore new horizons? Or, will she come with us to Nashville and allow us to release her with an established pigeon colony at Centennial Park? This is the great mystery right now.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi v2rot8,


If you let her continue to socialize with her parents and sibling, eventually, she will elect to fly with them for their evening/night roosts...and, return with them to your provideing their morning feed for their grazing...

She will in effect socialize into the feral society with thier companionship...and learn with them, from them and become wild like them...

This continuity and socialization is usually what is lacking for the hand-raised Birds, and so you and her are very fortunate it is there for her.

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Only time will solve that mystery, will Peepers stay or fly....

So glad to get the update on Peepers.

Not to be negative, but please keep a close eye and hand on Peepers when you are outside. The hawks are out in record numbers right now, and are starting their migrating. They can swoop up a pigeon faster then you can detect their presence, with only the wind of their wings as they pass, and when you realize it was a hawk it may be too late. I have seen them fly right over my shoulder and try to swoop down on my birds, who luckily were in their enclosed aviary.


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, my husband just called me, and Peepers has "flown the coop". But only to the rooftop next door, which is just outside our kitchen window!

My husband said that the sibling was out there with her today, and they were hanging out together, then, Peeps decided to fly a tiny distance with them. She is laying down now, and my husband keeps talking out the window to her "Peepers, now you go get into your cage, girl!"

He sent pictures to me (I'm out of town), and she's just cuddled up on the rooftop, but still close enough by. Both my husband and I are happy that we did a good job, but sad because she may leave. I'll let you guys know what happens...does she fly away, or will she stay with us a few more nights?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...this can be dangerous for them, if for example, other more experienced Pigeons, satisfied with it's safety, are not also ON the same 'rooftop'.


...since Cats tend to prowl accessible to them of roof-tops at late night looking for just such opportunities of prey.

All one may know come morning, is that the Bird is not there anylonger...

This phase is one in which it is convenient of one does in fact have a way to call them, which is no guarentee of course that they will resist their new-found independant urges...and desires for broader experience.

If it was me, I would get a ladder and grab the youngster and bring them in for the night...

I have often had to do so, too!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Since Peeper's family hangs out on that rooftop all the time (that's where they kept a look out on the nest when the babies were still in there), I'm not too worried about it. For the past year, those pigeons have been hanging out on the roof and the fledglings go to that particular place first! Peepers is just doing what she would have done had she never fallen out of the nest, and since our goal was simply to be "foster" parents, we've done our job as well as we can. Thankfully, it was made easier because I socialized her with her parents and sibling. That helped a great deal!

That particular rooftop is where her sibling hung out for the first few days, when he was testing out the ol' wings. My husband said he's pretty sure she flew back into her cage last night to catch some ZZzzz's.

Personally, I think Peepers is a "he". But my husband wants it to be a "she". I believe Peepers is out looking for a mate! And, we are in the middle of Chicago. Just to put everyone's mind at ease, in the year that we have lived here, we've watched 2 baby pigeons leave, sit and that rooftop and we've never seen any cats, hawks or any other type of predators. 

She's a big girl now. Or a big boy!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh good...

Sounds ideal then..!

Phil


----------



## v2rot8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey everyone! Just to let you know, we just saw Peepers hanging out and flying with her father!

She's able to fly quite well, she's still learning how to do all those "cool landing techniques", but she's enjoying her new found freedom!!

My husband and I thank all of you for your help, advice and encouragement. We couldn't have done it with out all of you!

I'm sure I'll be hanging out here on the forum from time to time. And for those of you who have just been graced by a pigeon, be it a young one or an injured and infirm pij, you can do it. If we can, anyone can and it is one of the most rewarding feelings you will ever have! 

We are very, very proud foster parents!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Most excellent news! Congratulations to you and to Peepers! Very well done!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the wonderful update.
You and your husband did a fantastic job. I bet it was a great feeling to see the little one fly around with hid dad.
Please, do visit us whenever you have the time.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...very nice...!


Phil
el v


----------

